# Aventail VPN Issue



## tombombodil (Jan 11, 2012)

I work at a company that uses the Aventail VPN client all the time for workers to work from home or when traveling. Recently we have been getting this error cropping up "VPN connection failed. A server operation has exceeded it’s timeout value” when attempting to initiate a VPN connection to one of the companies Windows 7 Enterprise workstations.

Our Systems Administrator and Jr. Systems Administrator currently have no time to look into this and so it has fallen to me to research the problem. I scoured SonicWalls site, and have found a similar issue, but not like what we are experiencing it.

Has anyone seen this before? Anyone know the solution or a workaround or where to look for further information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Check out page 11

http://www.sonicwall.com/downloads/SonicWALL_Aventail_10.5.4_Release_Notes.pdf



> The client may experience the error message “A
> server operation has exceeded its timeout
> value” during an attempt to reconnect using
> Connect Tunnel, but the second attempt works
> ...


----------

